# Where did you get your control panel box from?



## MattyFin (3/10/13)

Hi guys,
I am in the process of working out a HERMS control panel, I was just wondering where everyone was getting the boxes from? I've had a look on ebay etc, just wondering if there was anywhere a bit cheaper? also what sized boxes did you guys use for your set ups, just curious as to how big a box do I really need.

Cheers

Matty


----------



## mxd (3/10/13)

I think truman and qldkev used medical cabinets from bunnings


----------



## Truman42 (3/10/13)

mxd said:


> I think truman and qldkev used medical cabinets from bunnings


Yes we did...But his is bigger than mine.Not sure of exact sizes.

(His cabinet was too....  )


----------



## Yob (3/10/13)

Im getting mine from Trumans shed when he aint looking :lol:


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (3/10/13)

You can get a plastic IP66 waterproof one from Masters here in WA for around $30. Approximate size 225 x 250 x 100. Located in the electrical section
http://www.masters.com.au/product/900029130/tripac-adaptable-weatherproof-box


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/10/13)

You can get them from Alibaba real cheap, generally for quantity but you could always ask for a sample you could probably get them already wired and programmed if you searched.


----------



## mxd (3/10/13)

wide eyed and legless said:


> You can get them from Alibaba real cheap, generally for quantity but you could always ask for a sample you could probably get them already wired and programmed if you searched.


e.g http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/105470526/Temperature_Control_Panel.html

don't know what it's worth or quality, but will look and think about them


----------



## MartinOC (3/10/13)

Truman said:


> Yes we did...But his is bigger than mine.Not sure of exact sizes.
> 
> (His cabinet was too....  )


Are you talking about the Sandleford metal 1st-aid boxes?:

http://www.bunnings.com.au/sandleford-310-x-360-x-100mm-first-aid-box_p6100189

I notice they're 100mm deep. Do you have PID's (like the Auber units) mounted OK? The spec's on them say they're 100mm deep, so I'm wondering if there's enough clearance when mounted?

If these are the ones, can you remove the internal shelf?


----------



## fishy (3/10/13)

Martin,

Not sure about the other guys, but I have the bigger version of the first aid box http://www.bunnings.com.au/sandleford-310-x-450-x-150mm-first-aid-box_p6101363. 150mm deep so no worries fitting PID's etc in. The 100mm might be pushing it / require very good space management. 

Cheers


----------



## MartinOC (3/10/13)

fishy said:


> Martin,
> 
> Not sure about the other guys, but I have the bigger version of the first aid box http://www.bunnings.com.au/sandleford-310-x-450-x-150mm-first-aid-box_p6101363. 150mm deep so no worries fitting PID's etc in. The 100mm might be pushing it / require very good space management.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, Fishy. Yeah, I looked at them too (obviously sufficient clearance for PID's), but thought it'd be overkill for what I'm planning. Perhaps you could answer the "removable shelves" question for me??


----------



## QldKev (3/10/13)

To remove the shelves you need a hammer :lol: But they were not that hard to get out.


Truman used the smaller one, and said the PIDs did just fit. I used the bigger 150mm deep one so no problems.


----------



## MartinOC (3/10/13)

We worship you, Oh, Kev!! :super: Able to leap tall matchboxes in a single bound!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/10/13)

mxd said:


> e.g http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/105470526/Temperature_Control_Panel.html
> 
> don't know what it's worth or quality, but will look and think about them


I would steer clear of the Indian merchandise, stick with Chinese, they have a saying in China "See an Indian and see a snake,Kill the Indian"


----------



## Screwtop (3/10/13)

More than half the price of Ideal etc, good product and great service.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/300W-x-400H-x-210D-Mild-Steel-Switchboard-Enclosure-Electrical-Distribution-B-/281172411800?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:AU:3160


Screwy


----------



## MartinOC (3/10/13)

Screwtop said:


> More than half the price of Ideal etc, good product and great service.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/300W-x-400H-x-210D-Mild-Steel-Switchboard-Enclosure-Electrical-Distribution-B-/281172411800?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:AU:3160
> 
> ...


QldKev gave it a thumbs-up (I'll defer to greater knowledge...), but a first-flush looks kinda expensive Screwy, or am I missing something important?


----------



## HardEight (3/10/13)

The bunnings 150mm deep first aid box shelves just need a pair of pliers to remove. They are held in with 2 small plastic clips. The front door is a bit flimsy when drilling and cutting, but still looks ok finished. Also I didn't bother stripping the paint back with mine i just sprayed a base coat and then black over the top of it. Make sure you remember install an earth terminal to the box and to the front panel...

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/gallery/image/7746-imag0939/


----------



## Screwtop (3/10/13)

MartinOC said:


> QldKev gave it a thumbs-up (I'll defer to greater knowledge...), but a first-flush looks kinda expensive Screwy, or am I missing something important?


It was a link suggested to me by Kev, so you've got that right. Check out Ideal/Haymans price, $265 here! Comes with mounting hardware backing plate etc, pro model.


Screwy


----------



## Blackened (5/10/13)

I'm using this: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Sealed-ABS-Wall-Mount-Plastic-Enclosure-330x330x181mm-Terminal-Box-Project-Case-/390668585298?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Components_Supplies_ET&hash=item5af5a98952

ABS plastic so easy to work with and cut holes with simple tools. I'm stuffing a lot of components in mine though, you may not need one quite so large.

HTH


----------



## macca05 (5/10/13)

I live in Perth but you should also have a lot of electrical wholesalers around you. I just googled electrical wholesalers and found about 3 within 5 k's from my house. Some of them you do need an account though but the one ive been using you dont. They have all sorts of panel boxes in all sizes.
This is the place I use just for reference
http://online.cnw.com.au:443/publiccnw/productkbase.aspx?node=42567
I paid 50 for my enclosure which from memory was about 300x250x170. decent size for my two pids and switches and lights and everything else. 

Macca


----------



## nathan_madness (5/10/13)

I am currently working on my HERMS system and I must say I've gone a bit bonkers. Here is the enclosure that I've decided to use http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161111854196?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 it will be housing a 2 30amp circuits all controlled by a BCS-462. You will see it in the brew rigs section when done.


----------



## QldKev (6/10/13)

MartinOC said:


> QldKev gave it a thumbs-up (I'll defer to greater knowledge...), but a first-flush looks kinda expensive Screwy, or am I missing something important?





Screwtop said:


> It was a link suggested to me by Kev, so you've got that right. Check out Ideal/Haymans price, $265 here! Comes with mounting hardware backing plate etc, pro model.
> 
> 
> Screwy



It's just a budget box vs a good quality one. If I was starting from scratch, and considering the price difference vs the total build cost and this is the part you see all the time, I would seriously have looked at upgrading.


----------



## Truman42 (6/10/13)

MartinOC said:


> Are you talking about the Sandleford metal 1st-aid boxes?:
> 
> http://www.bunnings.com.au/sandleford-310-x-360-x-100mm-first-aid-box_p6100189
> 
> ...


My Auberins pid didn't quite fit and I had to use an o ring slipped over the pid before sliding it into the cutout so it held it slightly forward and therefore cleared the rear of the box..just.


----------



## Doubleplugga (9/10/13)

This is the one I used for my electric brewery control box, it's quite big so good if you intend to stuff a lot of bits in it.

http://www.amazon.com/ENCLOSURE-WITH-PLATE-BEIGE-COLOR/dp/B00BR4IJOC/ref=sr_1_1?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1381297040&sr=1-1&keywords=16x16x8+enclosure


----------



## QldKev (9/10/13)

Doubleplugga said:


> This is the one I used for my electric brewery control box, it's quite big so good if you intend to stuff a lot of bits in it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ENCLOSURE-WITH-PLATE-BEIGE-COLOR/dp/B00BR4IJOC/ref=sr_1_1?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1381297040&sr=1-1&keywords=16x16x8+enclosure



How much did post work out to be?


----------



## Doubleplugga (9/10/13)

Sorry QldKev I couldn't tell you how much postage would be as I bought mine as a kit from the electric brewery website mate. 

I also had it shipped to a US address, just checked on Amazon and they won't ship the box to Aus.


----------



## MattyFin (23/10/13)

I ended up getting a box from Peekn Services, they have an ebay shop but you can also contact them direct and pay via paypal anyway (much cheaper than ebay). Just thought I would give everyone a heads up.


----------



## Grainer (10/11/13)

Hi... have quite a few spare parts if ur interested.. if I was to do it again I would have gone for a bigger box to keep everything clean and less squished up.. and I do recommend talking to an electrician before starting.. I learnt a few things... id do it different if I did it again...


----------



## Camo6 (10/11/13)

What size did you go with Grainer, and what would you recommend?


----------



## seamad (10/11/13)

MattyFin said:


> I ended up getting a box from Peekn Services, they have an ebay shop but you can also contact them direct and pay via paypal anyway (much cheaper than ebay). Just thought I would give everyone a heads up.


+1. Got mine the same way,polyester box.


----------



## Grainer (10/11/13)

Camo6 said:


> What size did you go with Grainer, and what would you recommend?


I got mine from Auber instruments cause it was cheaper to import it.. they dont sell the same ones anymore but it is 290x390x140... I would have gone the same height.. a little deeper by about 10-20mm and wider by about 30-40mm.. then all the components would fit better and more room for everything... dont get me wrong.. my control box is good. I just changed my mind of what I wanted too late..LOL.. and Id buy al the components from my electrician...US components have different wiring needs, tend to be clunkier and less safe

My dilemma now is how work out how to use these bloody PIDs !!! got the small ones working as temperature probes,but stuffed if I can work out the larger standard ones.....cant even figure out how to get Degrees Celsius.. or if I have how to adjust it to real temp...


----------



## Camo6 (10/11/13)

Do they come with Engrish instuctions?


----------

